# Easy Mexican food?



## Cubs Win (Jul 15, 2008)

What are some easy recipes for a beginner cook for some Mexican meals?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 15, 2008)

A simple grilled chicken breast or hamburger will suddenly perk up with a Mexican touch with a heap of pico de gallo as its condiment...
chop up some tomatoes, red onions (you can treat it having it soaked in ice water for about half an hour if you like) and fresh coriander leaves and a little japapeno peppers (which I don't use as a personal choice), toss with some lime juice and white pepper.  Very simple but tasty accompaniment.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 15, 2008)

tacos are easy, google it and you will find many easy ones.

babe


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 15, 2008)

flour tortilla + refried beans + montery jack cheese + chopped onions.  
Put it together like a pizza, bake in oven until cheese is melted.
Serve with sour cream.

My daughter loves beans, so we call it a Bean Pizza.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 15, 2008)

larry_stewart said:


> flour tortilla + refried beans + montery jack cheese + chopped onions.
> Put it together like a pizza, bake in oven until cheese is melted.
> Serve with sour cream.
> 
> My daughter loves beans, so we call it a Bean Pizza.


We do these all the time, too, Larry. They are sooo good. We also put the same stuff plus chopped tomatoes on crispy corn tortillas and call them chalupas.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice , simple and quick and tasty .

Also , Taco salad
Meat ( I use fake meat since im a veggie) + taco seasoning pack
follow directions on flavor packet.
let cool to room temp
add chopped lettuce, tomato, onoion, black olives, grated cheddar cheese, beans if u like.
Mix all together
if not enough flavor, just use your favorite salsa as a dressing
if want a creamy dressing mix salsa + sour cream

eat as salad , or fill taco shell with it .  Or even use tortilla chips to dip in and eat.


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 15, 2008)

larry_stewart said:


> Nice , simple and quick and tasty .
> 
> Also , Taco salad
> Meat ( I use fake meat since im a veggie) + taco seasoning pack
> ...


 
 Add some taco flavored chips! YUMMY


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 15, 2008)

Sometimes , being a vegetarian, Ill make Guacamole Taco's too.  In place of the meat, just put some Thick, chunky guac in the taco shell, then the lettuce, onions, cheese, tomatoes .........Messy, but good 


Oh yeah, 

Ill also Grill some frying peppers outside. remove the charred skin, seed, and cut open so like a fillet.
Dip in egg, then bread crumbs..
put on a baking tray + salsa + montery jack cheese and bake until cheese melts.

Kinda like an eggplant parmesan But peppers & Mexican


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 15, 2008)

You can make a bean and cheese burrito by using the large size flour tortillas and then put refried beans, shredded beans, chopped onions and hot sauce in the middle and then fold up burrito style.

Breakfast tacos are very common here - flour tortilla with scrambled eggs, chopped red and green peppers, chopped crispy bacon and cubed fried potatoes, if desired. You can also add chorizo (Mexican sausage) and shredded cheese.


----------



## Dina (Jul 15, 2008)

How about a chicken enchilada casserole? Cook chicken in a skillet with onions, garlic, oregano, salt&pepper, and a bay leaf. Shred it then make a sauce out of pureeing in a blender canned tomatoes, chicken broth, ground cumin, and chili powder or an assortment of dried chiles (1 habanero, 2 anchos, 2 pasillas or new mexican dried chiles). Cook sauce with the chicken for 30 minutes to combine flavors. Lay about 4 to 6 warm corn tortillas on your casserole dish, spoon plenty of the chicken/sauce filling on them, top with frozen corn kernels (if you wish), Mexican blend grated cheese or Monterrey Jack cheese ~ repeat the same process until all the tortillas are used and top the last layer with lots of chicken/sauce and cheese. Cover with foil and place in a 375 degree preheated oven. Bake for 30 minutes and enjoy! PM me if you need any exact measurements or have any questions.

P.S. You can use a combination of ground beef and ground turkey, or simply ground beef instead of chicken.  I make this dish with beef/turkey and/or chicken.  Good luck!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 15, 2008)

I wanna eat at your house, Dina!


----------



## jkath (Jul 15, 2008)

Mexican can mean so many (delicious) things!
Besides tacos and burritos, another good one is flautas. I just use leftover pot roast, or if you want to start from scratch, put a small beef roast (like a chuck or something not expensive) into the crock pot (8 hours on low, or 3-4 hours on high), along with some minced garlic (or jarred powdered garlic), chopped onion, an 8 oz. can of Ortega diced chiles (or more, if you'd like), a can of diced jalepenos (if you like 'em), some beef broth (I recommend Wolfgang Puck's - it's good and you can pronounce everything in the ingredient listing), a squeeze of lime juice, a shake of salt and pepper, some cumin seasoning and maybe a handful of chopped cilantro. (It's all to taste, and there's no wrong way to do it)
Then, once the meat's done, put it on a large platter & shred it by using two forks.
At this point, you can refrigerate it, in it's juices, if you want to make the meal the next day.
Next step: lay out about a half dozen paper towels, stacked, on top of a brown paper bag or a piece of foil. This will keep your kitchen counter clean. Preheat the oven to 375.
In a frying pan, heat up a bit of canola oil on a med-high setting on the stove(if you have plain vegetable oil, that's fine too). Carefully, place one flour tortilla in the oil. Wait about 20-30 seconds and then flip it over with tongs (don't use a fork - you'll make a hole) After another 30-40 seconds, take it out and lay it on the paper towels. 
Put about 3 Tbsp. worth of the meat mixture in a line down the middle. Roll the tortilla but don't tuck in the ends. It should look like a flute (thus, the name "flauta"). Use a toothpick to keep the flute closed at the seam - like an in and out of a stitch.
Lay it, seam side down on a cookie sheet. (foil lined if you don't want a lot of clean up). Do this till you've exhausted your supply of tortillas. Bake till they're golden and crispy without being burnt.

Serve by dipping in a good guacamole - 
easiest one (and my personal fav): 
mash together an avocado with a squeeze of lemon juice (about 2 tsp or so), a small shake of salt, pepper if you want, and a few shakes of tapatio or tabasco.


----------



## Dina (Jul 15, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> I wanna eat at your house, Dina!


Come on over dear.  Mi casa es su casa.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 15, 2008)

Puedes el bano??

It's just about the only thing I remembered from Spanish class, LOL. Maybe somebody already mentioned this but I love chicken quesadillas, or cheese, or chicken and cheese, or my new favorite BBQ chicken quesadillas!
Very easy to do in the frying pan, too!


----------

